# Fused front paw, anyone??



## chewy10 (Jan 31, 2013)

Our 10 month old Golden has always been very protective of his paws (I assumed since his dewclaws were removed by the breeder) but, as he has grown to full size we've noticed that he begins limping fairly early into a walk. You can't see the limp at all when he is running. Flexing his joints in both front legs gets no reaction but try to check out that his paws and he turns into the biggest wiggle worm!

Anyway, the center two pads on his left paw seem to be fused at the base. This is not a webbed foot (I've had goldens and labs before) there is actually a thick strip connecting the two pads and the black pads are not curved to separate smoothly from each other at the base. The pads are obviously bothering him and I'm guessing surgery is going to be in order. We'll be hotfooting it (sorry! ) to the vet ASAP.

Has anyone ever seen this and, if so, what did you do about it? thanks!


----------



## dezymond (May 3, 2012)

Never seen or heard of it. Hopefully the vet can fix it and he'll be on his way to a limp free life


----------



## Susansometimes (Dec 16, 2015)

I just discovered the same thing on my 12 week old Golden. I still can't seem to find any answers. It doesn't seem to bother him at all. Let's hope it stays that way!


----------



## jpajinag (Nov 25, 2010)

*Picture*

Can you post a picture? I'm trying to picture what you are describing. If it's what I think you are describing it sounds normal. But if that was the case both feet would be that way? I must not be understanding what you mean???


----------



## Susansometimes (Dec 16, 2015)

I posted the pic in another thread. I will post again here. It seems there are TWO of us that have the same question regarding fused/joined/cloven paws!. My Golden has the fused pads (the 2 centre pads) on all his paws.


----------



## Jfassette (Nov 1, 2016)

I just got a golden retriever puppy and his paw pads are fused in the front too. I am trying to find out more information on this topic and it has been challenging. Looking for an update on the pups posted in this forum. Any information would be helpful. 
Thanks you!


----------



## LJack (Aug 10, 2012)

It is not too uncommon in Goldens. 
I have been able to help evaluate quite a few puppies in a he last 5 years and I have seen it on multiple occasions. I have never heard of this attribute causing any issues.


----------



## Goldhill (Jul 3, 2016)

I have seen that on Labs and Goldens and never heard of it causing problems. I think it's harmless.


----------



## LittleRedDawg (Oct 5, 2011)

Normal.

I would, unfortunately, look somewhere else (esp shoulders and elbows) for the cause of the lameness.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

That's not so odd, really- and I have never heard of it causing a limp-
suspect your vet will look for pano or other reasons for a 10 mo old to start limping.


----------



## LoganBear (Jan 18, 2021)

chewy10 said:


> Our 10 month old Golden has always been very protective of his paws (I assumed since his dewclaws were removed by the breeder) but, as he has grown to full size we've noticed that he begins limping fairly early into a walk. You can't see the limp at all when he is running. Flexing his joints in both front legs gets no reaction but try to check out that his paws and he turns into the biggest wiggle worm!
> 
> Anyway, the center two pads on his left paw seem to be fused at the base. This is not a webbed foot (I've had goldens and labs before) there is actually a thick strip connecting the two pads and the black pads are not curved to separate smoothly from each other at the base. The pads are obviously bothering him and I'm guessing surgery is going to be in order. We'll be hotfooting it (sorry! ) to the vet ASAP.
> 
> Has anyone ever seen this and, if so, what did you do about it? thanks!


What did you ever learn about these fused paw pads? Just noticed our 12 week EGR has them also?? Thanks!


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

If you read further you will see it's not uncommon and doesn't cause issues.


----------

